# Tool Security



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Quite a clever gadget and seems very useful. I would get one but I have no garage door.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

What happens if something is in the way? Such as your dog lying there?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Good idea, for the moment my way seems to work. The US Marine Corps flag in the front yard is your 1st warning. Your second is the sign that says I believe in gun control, I empty every magazine. I am considering another one that says You can run but you will just die tired…....... (Laughing)


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

good if one has an electric door..I just will have to remain vigilant & remember to lock mine  ..Michael, mine says: My dog has a gun, and refuses to take his meds!!


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, I went away on a trip for a week and left the garage door open… duh… Neighbor noticed a day or so later and called police to check out the house, and close the door. The garage and house could have been cleaned out, but nothing was taken. It was very embarrassing.

This item seems to be a very good idea. I have not heard of it before.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

@Al, I have teenagers to deal with and getting to the frig takes top priority over closing doors and everything else for that matter.

@Runs, the door will return up if something is in the way like a useless guard dog that would sell us out for a cookie.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is a pretty worthwhile gadget. It's not at all uncommon to walk out of the garage door and into the house thinking that you are going to be gone for just a few minutes and then get tied up and forget about the door being open.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

489tad, sit a sawhorse in the doorway with 2 legs in and 2 legs outside. Now close the door. If your opener is like 75% of those I test the pressure sensitive part of your safety system has never been set and the opener will close the door on the sawhorse then continue to folds it into little pieces. Make sure your door opener is properly adjusted. I also know a lady that suffocated her miniature schnauzer with her opener. Better safe than sorry. I personall closed my door on my pickup bumper and destroyed the top panel of the door. The beam worked perfectly…...below the pickup.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice product there Dan, and im glad to hear the neighborhood hooligans didnt get their mitts on your gear. Im giulty of leaving my garage door open from time to time. Seems like a worthwhile investment in my book especially if you have a garage shop. Youre mutt must know mine, she'd sell me out in a heartbeat for a slice of pepperoni.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I need one for some of my wife's stories  god bless her, but some times I need a place to get away… hmmm where to go?


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

i left my garage open last night by accident. Had a rocking chair that all but done sitting there with an array of Festool portable equipment. I consider myself lucky that nothing was taken.


----------



## mdawson2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've left the garage door open a couple of times. Luckily nothing has come up missing. At one point I actually set up an alarm on my phone to go off every night at 7:30 to check the garage door! This little device looks like it might come in handy. thanks for the review!


----------



## christinehaze (Dec 7, 2013)

Gadget is looking great. You should though install safe for important tools and also theft alarm monitoring system which will alert you when there is any burglary attempt. Visit the following website for more information: http://www.hotelsafes.ca/


----------

